# Swimming Lessons For Adults



## AhmedN (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm a 27 yo male and I don't know how to swim. It's very funny I know. Also very embarrassing for me. 

I decided recently to learn how to swim so I can be able to go to pool and beach..etc. But I'm new here and don't know any academies or anyone who can help me with that.

I have made a research on the web and found some places but I want to know the best places and also for reasonable money.

If anyone who know good places/person to teach adults, i'd be very thankful. 

Also If anyone knows if it possible that one learns how to swim while aged 27 or it will be tough? I'm a fit guy and all but didn't have chances to swim when I was a kid. 

Thanks and have a good day


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

AhmedN said:


> H If anyone knows if it possible that one learns how to swim while aged 27 or it will be tough?


My wife didnt learn until she was 40, it was hard but she ended up being able to do over 100 lengths of a 25m pool with very little effort.

You'll be fine but I have no idea where you could learn in Dubai.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

You can check Active Sports Academy here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't think it's funny or embarrassing, good that you want to learn now! I don't know any places to recommend but good luck I'm sure it'll be worth the time and money


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

If there are any good hotels(4*)/hotel apartements near your place, you may check with them also. Those that have swimming pool, offer swimming lessons as well.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Never too late for anything. The only thing that would be embarrassing is if you never tried to improve yourself.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are few clubs that do adult swimming classes in school pools at night. The large pool in Sports City should do classes and I know there is a company and facility for swimming lessons near Times Square Mall by the big Spinneys warehouse.


----------



## AhmedN (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you guys very much. Appreciate your help and support  I'll update you when I find a good place so people would use it as a reference in the future when needed.


----------

